# fun colorful makeup tutorial! (my first!) with cheap makeup!



## xkatietron (Aug 7, 2006)

hey guys, i joined earlier today and decided to post a tutorial for fun colorful makeup with products you can buy for cheap at Target & CVS and what not. (Some of us dont have the kind of money to get makeup from MAC)

*What you'll need*//

Tinted Moisturizer (or Foundation) 
Concealer 
Eyeliner 
Milani Eyeshadow in Atlantis 
Milani Eyeshadow in Shock 
Mascara 
White sparkly eyeshadow 
Eyebrow brush 

-As always, start off with a clean face//
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-Then, apply tinted moisurizer (or foundation)//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-After that, apply concealer where needed//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Next, apply concealer on eyelids//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Then, apply Atlantis from middle of the lid, to the outer corner. Blend as needed//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Then, apply Shock from middle of the lid to the inner corner. Blend as needed//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Next, apply black eyeliner to the top lid as close to the lash line as possible//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Then do the same thing on the bottom//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Now, apply mascara to top lashes only, curl if needed//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-After youve done that, apply sparkly white eyeshadow to inner corners//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Brush eyebrows so they take their natural shape//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Apply the same white eyeshadow under arch as a highlighter//
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*TAADAAA!!*​











Hope you like it! If not, I apologize!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 7, 2006)

That is sooo cute! great job.


----------



## clarimartin (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks preety good.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Aug 9, 2006)

Really pretty and so simple! Thanks


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 10, 2006)

pretty. nice tut


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting  this!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 10, 2006)

I luv Milani MU........


----------



## xkatietron (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_I luv Milani MU........_

 
me toooo


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow! You are so pretty! Love this fun look.


----------



## Ariankara (Aug 11, 2006)

My.... Your so cute!!! It's beautiful!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 31, 2006)

ohh i missed this one. I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think you did a great job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And u are one cutie too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't know this brand, but the colors are so nice!


----------



## nicemeka (Aug 31, 2006)

Very good.


----------

